# Independence Day



## mjscott

Happy Independence Day​ 
(4th of July)​​​To Any and All Forumers​​​Who Acknowledge its Importance!​​​http://images.google.com/imgres?img...mages?q=FREE+AMERICAN+FLAG&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=PARTY ON! http://images.google.com/imgres?img...mages?q=FREE+AMERICAN+FLAG&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=​


----------



## VenusEnvy

Yah! 4th of July! Yay, Independence!


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Congratulations, USA!!! Enjoy your national celebration.


----------



## anangelaway

*Happy 4th of July!!!! *
* Enjoy the celebration!!!* ​


----------



## Fernando

Happy birthday, US.


----------



## Like an Angel

Happy Independence Day to all the fellow foreros from US!!!!


----------



## jacinta

Whew!  I'm now recouperating.  I'm glad the 4th only comes once a year.  Hope you are all fairing better than I   .  (I chose this smiley for the sunglasses only.)


----------



## VenusEnvy

All: I went to Ocean City, MD for the fireworks this year, and it was too cloudy to see them very well. We were able to see them shooting into the air, but couldn't view the star bursts in the sky.   

I managed to take a 13-second video of our grand finale! But, I'm not able to show you all.   Here's one of the photos I took. You can see the ferris wheel in the background! (Like I said, it had rained two days prior, so the clouds above prohibited us from seeing them how they should be seen. But, this pic is alright. Enjoy!)

I hope all Americans enjoyed their fourths of July's!


----------



## Phryne

jacinta said:
			
		

> Whew!  I'm now recouperating.  I'm glad the 4th only comes once a year.  Hope you are all fairing better than I   .  (I chose this smiley for the sunglasses only.)



Yeahhhhh, thank goodness it's once a year. I met my food quota for the next year!!!  

saludos


----------

